# Grilled Crappie Island Style



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

- Clean (2) 2lb crappie, scaled and gutted.
- Dip crappie in soy sauce and lemon mix.
- Salt and pepper to taste.
- Grill crappie until skin becomes golden brown to dark brown.
- In a separate bowl, mix diced tomatoes, red onions, jalapenos, cilantro, and green onions.(Mix about 1/2 cup of soy sauce and lemon with vegetables and pour over crappie.)


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

west coast represent!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Bravo!!!! That looks and "reads" awesome. Can't wait to try it out. I'm using limes instead of lemons though


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The 'sauce' he has on there I call 'Red Pirates' sauce. When we went to Boracay Philippines we sailed with these locals called the red pirates. Of course we went to a secluded beach and they grilled up all sorts of good food. Once fixture was this hot sauce they made just like above (except they used limes or calamansi) instead of lemons. Man its great! Those crappie look delicious. Man I think if Hustler keeps this up 2 things will happen

1) We will have to add a West Coast forum
2) He will start to get a lot of new neighbors


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

I was in the Philippines last September. I did a little fishing, yet I think I need to hit up the Northern Luzon area for some monster Wahoo.

Here are some pics of our private beach and Filipino cooking.


















By the way, I have my own fishing forum here in the west coast. I was wondering if Pier and Surf would do a coop with me. My site will provide the West Coast reports and P&S the East Coast. My forum is also invite only, and it's lurker free. Non members could not view it.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about!! If I can't have a clam bake then a squid bake will do just fine. Nothing like lighting up some wood and charcoal potluck pit like that with good friends and some beer and fish throughout the night.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hustlur said:


> I was in the Philippines last September. I did a little fishing, yet I think I need to hit up the Northern Luzon area for some monster Wahoo.
> 
> Here are some pics of our private beach and Filipino cooking.
> 
> ...


Were you up in La Union? My wife is from Baguio and we were considering a trip to La Union to see if we want to purchase there. I only want to go if the fishing is good! (of course) BTW your pics did not show up in the post (at least not now)


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Were you up in La Union? My wife is from Baguio and we were considering a trip to La Union to see if we want to purchase there. I only want to go if the fishing is good! (of course) BTW your pics did not show up in the post (at least not now)



Actually, my wife and I came to see my grandma in Manila. Unfortunately, she passed away 2 months later. I was planning of going back in July, yet with my grandma's passing, we might not go. I was planning of going to Cagayan or Romblon. They were telling me that there are some monster tuna 200lb+ 

Hustlur


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hustlur said:


> Actually, my wife and I came to see my grandma in Manila. Unfortunately, she passed away 2 months later. I was planning of going back in July, yet with my grandma's passing, we might not go. I was planning of going to Cagayan or Romblon. They were telling me that there are some monster tuna 200lb+
> 
> Hustlur


Very sorry to hear about your grandma. I am glad you were able to see her when you did.

We went this year as well so that I could meet her family and her lola. She is 93 years young and we wanted our daughter and I to meet her. Honestly I think she'll be around next time we go ... she just recovered from breaking a rib ... how ? she fell out of her coffee tree while she was picking coffee beans !! (she is a tough ole gal  )

This Tuna you speak of ... I am sure its all offshore fishing. We are looking for places that also offer shore fishing. My wife is not too keen on rough water so its either flat water or fishing from shore/bridge as she often wants to come and our daughter is getting into it as well.


----------

